# l'assistant bootcamp ne télécharge pas le logiciel de prise en charge windows



## jojomonk (1 Novembre 2019)

le téléchargement n'avance pas, ma connexion fonctionne bien, et on voit dans le moniteur d'activité que l'assistant Boot Camp ne reçoit aucune données... je l'ai laissé tourner 1 journée entière, ça n'a pas avancé...

Comment télécharger autrement le logiciel de prise en charge windows ?

Merci


----------

